# My Beta is very active but not eating



## knhassan (May 30, 2006)

Hi all,

It been a while since I'm away from freashwater. Last weekend i got a Beta with new container(Ula-Loop). The fish is very active and swims a lot but not eating. I have offered freeze dried brine shrimp, Flakes and Betta Pellets(small size). He nibble on the food but spit it out.

Any help, he is in room temp which is not cold. Any advice?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

he's probably just picky. it can be hard to get bettas to switch foods. try not feeding him for 2-3 days then stepping in with something tasty like betta pellets. his increased appetite should get him eating.

i wouldn't bother trying to feed him flakes. I've never got a betta to eat flakes.

it's not entirely out of the ordinary for a newly moved betta


----------



## knhassan (May 30, 2006)

Got hime on Sat. so its already 4 day of fasting  hope he will start soon. Good thing is that he is active otherwise I would be more worried.

My neighbor feed flake to his Beta and he loves it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

mine is a fuss bucket too. I got him friday. he spits out pellets but loves freeze dried blood worms(presoaked) and sea scallops... he's not to chuffed about the mysis shrimp... trying to find the cretin something othe than blood worms.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

he probably just needs a stern talking to.

"If you don't eat your dinner, i'm going to stick some rasboras in your tank. Swear to god." 

sooner or later he's going to get hungry and eat. it is a good sign he's active. don't worry about him being malnourished unless it's been a REALLY long time. bettas are typically starved for 2 weeks + before being shipped out. So they can go quite some time without food.

hope he starts eating.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep..starve em for a while and they will eat. Mine eat flake and pellets, etc. They accept whatever they get now.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

worse comes to worst, you can pick up some garlic guard from seachem. it's about $20 a bottle i think.
try it out with bloodworms/brineshrimp/pellets. it'll get most fish to start eating. i don't think it works with flakes though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

mine is starting to eat mysis shrimp (freeze dried) but I have to soak it a good while and tear off bits.

he eats most of it and I think spits out icky bits.


----------



## knhassan (May 30, 2006)

*Beta*

Mine still not, I got betta Pellets the other day. According to Petsmart Beta can't resist them, I put 3-4 pellets every day and take them out at the end of the day.

I hope he doesn't die on me...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

try frozen or freeze dried bloodworms.


----------

